# Need help finding 1/12th F1 helmet maker



## bakaguyjean (Feb 5, 2006)

I am looking for a website for the company that makes these helmets on Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.com/KIT-CASCO-HELME...1QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1638Q2em118Q2el1247

The Ebay listing has some strange names in the discription but i cant find anything searching the web.

If anybody knows a link to the home page please let me know.
Thank you


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Not sure what company that is, El Oso comes to mind. 
Anyway, check out Strada Sports:

http://www.stradasportsstore.com/page23.html

EL Oso:
http://perso.wanadoo.es/jaibroca/osokits/oso.html

Chris


----------

